# Water ingress in Hymer Van



## hautemetairie (Feb 17, 2008)

Some 3 years ago I bought a Hymer Van. It was delivered with holes drilled through the fuel tank and there were other problems.

However over 12 months ago I decided to alter the layout and remove the wardrobe etc . The result was very good and I was amused that in the new Hymer Van the layout is now the same as mine. ( I dont claim any credit )

To do the work I had to remove some panels and was horrifed to see there was water ingress.

Under a habitation test because of where this water was coming in it could not be measured and I thought it migt be water condensing off one of the corner metal panels . However I have just removed the panel and find that the woodden skin is absolutely soaked and I enclose a photo of the damage. This is on the panel at the back of the passenger seat I will be getting in touch with Hymer on this matter. 

Tony


----------



## davesport (Nov 12, 2006)

Sorry to hear of your problem Tony.

There's no photo attached to your post.

Is the van covered by its water ingress warranty ?

D.


----------

